# Looking for Advice on Shimano Pedals (A520 & A530)



## Brian_D (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm buying some bike shoes (SPD-type) and I'm having problems deciding on which pedal to go with. I've narrowed it down to two pedals: Shimano SPD PD-A520 and Shimano SPD PD-A530.

The 520 is lighter (315g) and looks like it has a flat platform, and is single sided. The A520 is not weighted.

The 530 is heavier (383g) and seems to have a curved/arched platform where you lock into it, and is a dual platform. The A530 is weighted so it orients with the lock up.

The weight is not a determining factor for me...I think it's negligible at my level. I'd appreciate any constructive input, comments, personal experience on these pedals.

Thanks in advance,
Brian.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

It's really a preference. The 530's are nice if you want to use the pedals as the occasional platform pedal. The 520's don't have that. Which would you prefer? There's your answer.


----------



## Brian_D (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm leaning heavily towards the A530's just so I can jump on anytime and ride with the kids and not have to put on bike shoes (my kids are 9, 7, 6 yrs). For little quick trips around the neighborhood and whatnot. Really the only thing that's holding me up is the A530 looks like the section that the shoe rests on when it's locked appears to be curved where as the A520 looks flat. But I guess they're both flat and it's an optical allusion in the pictures.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

I did not like the A520 pedals...they were constantly upside down and a real pain to clip into on a more frequent basis than I cared to hassle with. FWIW...you can ride the A520's without bike shoes...it's not great, but I've done it for as much as 10 miles and it's not too bad. Just don't care for the clip in/out of the pedal...


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Check out Nashbar's Gavia pedal. I switched to them after Shimano's A520's were only lasting a couple thousand miles before developing bearing problems. I've been quite happy with them, and when on sale, they are very inexpensive [around $30-$40]. They are quite similar to the shimano's, but better and cheaper.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Had the ones with the rideable side for a couple of years now as a commuting pedal, and also use them for the occasional grocery run. No issues.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

cyclust said:


> Check out Nashbar's Gavia pedal.


Good lookin' out, man. I had been looking at getting a set of A520's for a new bike build, but just checked out the Gavias after reading your post. They're currently on sale for $20/pr, so I went ahead and ordered them. Sweet!

Asad


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I have the a530's 

they're not weighted in any particular way so you never know which side is going to be up
the platform area is a bit slippery, but it does work well for casual rides 

I like them, but they are more utilitarian than hardcore


----------

